

C++ coming back into the mainstream with more specs, more often - correctifier
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/c-coming-back-into-the-mainstream-with-more-specs-more-often/

======
PommeDeTerre
"Coming back"? It never left! While it hasn't gotten as much outright hype as
Ruby or JavaScript has over the past 5 to 8 years, it has still been powering
a huge number of very important software systems the whole time.

